# Flesh eating bacteria from aquarium



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Hannele Cox, California Teen, Coming To Colorado For Treatment Of Rare Flesh-Eating Fish Tank Bacteria In Her Hand


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bad way to find out your immune system is bad and your fish have TB.
Also "Aquaspire's" quote at the end of the video nails it.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoa. Just way too wierd. Makes you wonder what was in the tank and how this got started. Good idea to periodically run a little standard aquarium salt through the tanks and do frequent and large water changes.

B


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not really. Just watch the fish really well, make sure they are healthy and you really have no worries.

Im quite sure a UV sterilizer would have prevented this.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Not really. Just watch the fish really well, make sure they are healthy and you really have no worries.
> 
> Im quite sure a UV sterilizer would have prevented this.


Hello White...

Interesting. You have a UV sterilizer? Was it pricey?? Does the light cover the entire area of the tank, like top to bottom and side to side? What if some of the parasites didn't swim under the light, would they still survive and reproduce?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm just an "old school" fishkeeper and have never taken the leap to high tech.

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A uv sterilizer doesn't light the tank as in putting a light on top of the tank. There is different varieties available and what it does is pass the water through a tube going over the light. They have them that you can install inline with a canister filter, hang on the side and using a powerhead to push the water through the casing and internal. Depending on what you want and the size you want (varies in wattage) will vary in price. I have seen them from 49$ to 400$. The one I have I paid 109$ for it. Replacement bulbs can be expensive also depending on the wattage.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

that is really really sad.

Hopefully I will not have a similiar experience. but then I don't clean my tanks.

my .02


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

susankat said:


> A uv sterilizer doesn't light the tank as in putting a light on top of the tank. There is different varieties available and what it does is pass the water through a tube going over the light. They have them that you can install inline with a canister filter, hang on the side and using a powerhead to push the water through the casing and internal. Depending on what you want and the size you want (varies in wattage) will vary in price. I have seen them from 49$ to 400$. The one I have I paid 109$ for it. Replacement bulbs can be expensive also depending on the wattage.


Hello Susan. OK. I'm old school in my fishkeeping and to keep my tanks free of diseases, every few months I run a little standard aquarium salt through my tanks. Just a teaspoon per five gallons of water change water and do that for a couple of water changes, then stop for a few weeks or months and do it again. Have done this for years and never had a disease in a tank.

Since you're familiar with this UV technology, what if some parasites in the tank don't pass through this sterilizer. Do they continue to swim around and possibly infect a fish and then fall off the fish at the appropriate time and into the gravel to reproduce?

Isn't the old time salt method more reliable?? Just adding to my old timey knowledge.

Thanks a mill!

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! Crazy! I hope they can help her!

I can see it now, a mass amount of fish deaths from people using plastic gloves to clean the fish tank...(from the powdery stuff on them and all the other junk on them.)

I bite my nails, which gives me horrible hang nails and the skin next to my nails frequently has small cuts from this..... now I'm afraid to clean my tank, lol. (I would run salt through the tank, but it would kill my snails and shrimp.)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most parasites that are in the water are usually small enough to pass through the uv. If it is small enough to pass through it will. I have seen where it works on ich. But there is also some strains of ich, that nothing will kill it outside of tearing down the tank and bleaching it. It wasn't basically designed for this function but mostly for green water. Killing parasites is just an added advantage. A uv will not kill all parasites as salt won't kill all either. Some strains will develop a resistance to salt, meds of any kind and I would imagine with a uv filter.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

wow... hope all goes well for that girl

I'll definitely be washing my hands twice after tank maintenance now, lol. I was elbow deep in my 30 gallon an hour ago :/


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ought to try it on my 220. I am up to my armpit in water when I have to work near the bottom of the tank.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

good reminder for those who forgot, and a good warning for those who didnt know.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Brad I have a aqua ultraviolet 25w powered by its own mag drive model 9.5 pump that flows at linear levels 950gph.

Yes it was pricey but again I keep discus and we dont skimp on our gear for these expensive fish that you cant eat.
I will be leaving it as a stand alone unit. And yes I did get the one with the wiper on it. I havnt had a fish die in that tank since that light went on it.

Classic 25 Watt | aquaultraviolet.com
yes mine does have the optional wiper. its really cheap insurance for your fish and you, I do have their products for household use (air sterilizer, im highly allergic to black mold spores and my 120 year old house has them pop up from time to time with the damp humid air.


----------

